# Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200FS Feed Motor and Auger Assembly - Steps to remove? Finally got it!!



## Don2222 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello

What are the steps to remove the feed motor? I have a wicked Auger Jam. The moisture dissolved the pellets and then they hardened around the auger while the unit was in storage

When I got the stove there were old swelled pellets in the bottom of the hopper that was jamming things up. I removed most of them and can rock the Auger back and forth a little bit now.

What is the best way to remove the auger feed motor and auger?

There is a screw on both sides where the yellow arrows are pointing in the pic below.

I tried suppling power to the 2 black wires in the second pic and nothing! Should I assume the 2 RPM Auger Feed Motor is dead?


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty good chance the motor is toast. I just got done refurbing a 2001 CB 1200 for my bro-in-law and he just paid $200 for it. All it needed was a really good cleaning and a new paint job and of course a new control box. But back to the motor and i do know that motor is really noisy compared to the stack type that the newer ones come with. So if you applied voltage to it and it didn't turn then it's bad.... Good luck with the refurb!!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lineman30 said:
			
		

> Pretty good chance the motor is toast. I just got done refurbing a 2001 CB 1200 for my bro-in-law and he just paid $200 for it. All it needed was a really good cleaning and a new paint job and of course a new control box. But back to the motor and i do know that motor is really noisy compared to the stack type that the newer ones come with. So if you applied voltage to it and it didn't turn then it's bad.... Good luck with the refurb!!



Thanks for the feed back Lineman30

*Could you fit in a new Stack Type Motor?

How did you get the motor out? Where did you get your motor?

What was wrong with the Control Box? How did you know that was bad?*


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 10, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Lineman30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, you should be able to fit the stack type in there. I think it comes with a new mounting bracket.  And your on the right track... Loosen the 2 nuts and pull the motor out... The auger will be attached.  Well... First I knew the box was bad was at start up the green light was reading 200 degrees without a fire... So after the 90 second startup cycle it started feeding pellets without a fire... Then the unit on ran for bout 20 mins and the it quit feeding... Reset the unit and started feeding again... I troubleshot everything and it all came back to the box... Plus I opened the box up and saw a scorch mark and there was a part burnt bad... The box took a big fault current... If it had a surge protector it might have made it


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep... Thats an Old motor Don.. Very likely that if your supplying power, that its toast.

As for removal. Never had mine out. But should be pretty straightforward.

Hope you dont have to spend to much to get it going? Every part digs at the profit margin.

Good luck buddy..... Hope it all works out for you


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 10, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Yep... Thats an Old motor Don.. Very likely that if your supplying power, that its toast.
> 
> As for removal. Never had mine out. But should be pretty straightforward.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dexter

I still think I have some swelled and hardened pellet fines in there so the auger is not pulling out. Now that I have the view of the right motor, maybe I can slowly remove it without breaking something?


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 10, 2012)

There is a Allen screw below the motor that attaches the auger to the motor. You will see a collar and on that collar I think there are 2 Allen screws. Loosen the one closes to the auger it's self. If not it's the other screw... But that will detach it from the motor


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lineman30 said:
			
		

> There is a Allen screw below the motor that attaches the auger to the motor. You will see a collar and on that collar I think there are 2 Allen screws. Loosen the one closes to the auger it's self. If not it's the other screw... But that will detach it from the motor



I am pretty sure there are bound up pellets in the chut holding the auger in.

Yes, I see the allen screw head. Since the auger is stuck the allen screw is pointing strait up, not sure if I can get the allen wrench in there but I will try. Thanks


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 10, 2012)

Take the 2 nuts off that attaches the bracket to the stove itself. Then you should be able to spin the motor and bracket 360 degrees.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Lineman30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use a bondus ball driver. If you can see it it will usually get them. Might need a little pipe of wrench for leverage. I have them in tee handle and grip handles. Standard and Mertric and use um all the time.


----------



## slls (Feb 11, 2012)

Pour some water down there, the pellets will turn to mush.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello

Well my buddy came over and between the two of us we got it!! This is the worst Auger Jam I have ever seen in my life. Just leave the hopper and shut with pellets in it and store the whole stove in a damp moist place!! Then wham what an Auger Jam!!

So I still was very lucky in one way, becuase the bottom set screw that held on to the auger shaft was pointing staight up. So we drilled a hole in the top side of the bracket so we could get an allen wrench to sit in there snug. Then used vise grips to crack and the set screw and back it out a bit.

Then we got another allen wrench on all 4 feed motor screws and got them out. Then we could get in there with the 3rd allen wrench to back out the set screw that held the feed motor shaft on. Then unplugged the motor and removed it. Then we tighened up the feed motor shaft allen set screw just enough to slide the ring with the set screw for the auger shaft up over and out. Then the bracket and everything else came out except the auger.

So now we just unscrewed the auger from the chute because the pellets were like plaque around your teeth!!

I just might get this stove working now!!

Now I can just scrape out the pellets from the chute

See pics Below


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello

Just bench tested the 2 RPM feed motor and it works fine!! It must have been in suspended animation!!

See pic


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, that's a good thing... Motor works so looks like you could be in business...I know that's a heavy bulky motor but it's better built than the stack type.  It's noisy buy who cares if it works...


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lineman30 said:
			
		

> Well, that's a good thing... Motor works so looks like you could be in business...I know that's a heavy bulky motor but it's better built than the stack type.  It's noisy buy who cares if it works...



Yes, it is back in the stove and comes on when the T-Stat Terminals are jumpered so it is back in business. Boy that is the Auger Jam of the Century!! I scraped out all the damp moist  and hardened pellets from the chute with a real long screw driver!! Then I used the dremel with a stainless steel brush to get all the ruff black pitting off the Auger and then used some stainless steel polish!!

Looking better now!!
See  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90758/


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello

In case I do need a part for the stove, I called quadrafire customer support. 1-800-926-4356.
The lady looked up the serial # 356145 in the computer and said it was Stove model 810-0120 and the feed motor part # is 812-3690.

She also stated parts are not available from Quadrafire directly, you must go through a dealer!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello

Also Good to know
Quadrafire Auger Cycle Times!!
These are â€œOnâ€ times.

High - 7.5 sec
Med - 6 sec
Low - 4.7 sec
Start up has an initial feed of 95 sec straight to fill pot for the ignition cycle.


----------

